# Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden



## Dorschfutzi (28. Juli 2005)

Beim Haken entfernen trotz Lappen stach er durch.
Nach 2 Wochen ist der Finger immer noch dick und taub.
Was kann mann da gegen machen? #c 

Gruß Dorschfutzi  |wavey:


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Auf jedenfall zum Arzt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fumetsu (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Schau mal hier:

>> Jeder Kontakt mit den giftigen Organen ist zu vermeiden (Handschuh anziehen beim abhaken), weil schon geringste Mengen des Giftes schwerwiegende Symptome hervorrufen können. Das Gift der Petermännchen enthält Komponenten, die heftigste Schmerzen und lokale Gewebsreaktionen hervorrufen können. Der Schmerz setzt sofort ein und breitet sich auf benachbarte Körperregionen aus. Meist entwickelt sich eine starke Gewebeschwellung, eventuell bilden sich flüssigkeitsgefüllte Blasen. Nach 24 Stunden erscheint die Wunde oft taub und gefühllos. Auch Brechreiz oder eine erhöhte Körpertemparatur können auftreten.

Grundsätzlich solte man bei einem Stich sofort einen Arzt aufsuchen. Als erste Hilfe empfiehlt die “Giftinformationszentrale Bonn”: Wunde von Stacheln oder Geweberesten befreien, desinfizieren und die betroffene Stelle in in ca. 45 Grad warmes Salzwasser eintauchen bzw, ausspülen. <<


----------



## Dorschfutzi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Was kann denn damit passieren ?, ich habe keine Ahnung.
Die Einstichstelle ist ganz hart.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Fumetsu (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hm, bin mir nicht sicher.
Gib doch mal bei google "stich vom petermännchen" ein.

Das hier hab ich gefunden:


Vergiftung durch Trachinus draco
Ein Angler (Arzt) verletzte sich beim Lösen eines Petermännchens vom Haken an den Rückenstacheln des Fisches. Der Unfall geschah im der Ägäis (Mittelmeer). An der Innenseite des rechten Zeigefingers waren vier Einstiche zu erkennen. Die Wunden bluteten und sehr schnell breitete sich ein starker Schmerz aus. Es wurde mit einem Nylonband eine komplette Abschnürung angelegt (*Diese Maßnahme ist absolut falsch!*). 40 Minuten später wurde die Abschnürung wieder gelöst. Der Patient nahm oral Treupel®-Tabletten ein. Diese Tabletten enthalten Codein, Paracetamol und Salicyamid. Zusätzlich bekam der Patient Decortin und 30 mg Pentazocin gespritzt (Die Dosierung des Analgetikums war zu niedrig). Nach der Schwellung des Fingers kam es nun auch zu einer Schwellung der Hand. Die Schmerzen waren unverändert stark. Sie strahlten im Verlauf des N. medianus in die Achselhöhle aus. Eine geringe Schmerzreduzierung gelang durch das Einlegen der Hand in Eiswasser. Der Schmerz verringerte vier Stunden nach dem Stich. Es dauerte drei Tage bevor die Schwellung der Hand zurückging. Eine Einschränkung der Beugungsfähigkeit des Fingers blieb mehr als 14 Tage bestehen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Geh zum Arzt , wenn du nochnicht warst ! Die 10€ ist es denke ich mal wert !


----------



## Fumetsu (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*


Petermaennchenstich-Vergiftung.​Bericht von Franz Kazda, Allgemeine Poliklinik (Chir. Abt.), Wien.

Verletzungen durch den Stich des Petermännchens (Trachinus draco) sind nicht gerade selten; aber die Gangrän eines ganzen Gliedabschnittes, wie sie in nachstehend beschriebenem Falle beobachtet wurde, scheint zu den größten Seltenheiten zu gehören.

Herr F. M., 51 Jahre alt, verbrachte den Sommer an der Adria unweit Triest. Als leidenschaftlicher Fischer zog er eines Tages mit der Stockangel einen etwa 20 cm langen Fisch ins Boot, den er nicht kannte. Als er im Begriffe war, das Tier von der Angel zu nehmen, stellte dieses die Rückenflosse auf und stach mit dem ersten Stachel seitlich über dem Endgelenk in den linken vierten Finger. Es stellte sich augenblicklich heftigster, geradezu unerträglicher Schmerz ein, der 4 Stunden anhielt. Der kräftige Mann zitterte am ganzen Körper und war in Schweiß gebadet. Das Endglied des vierten Fingers war sofort von der Einstichstelle an peripheriewärts blau und trotz der subjektiven Schmerzen bei Berührung gefühllos.

In dem nächsten größeren Orte machte ein Arzt an der Einstichstelle eine kleine Inzision, ohne dass sich an dem Zustand des Fingers etwas änderte. Die Hand und der Unterarm bis zu seiner Mitte begannen mäßig anzuschwellen, eine nicht unbeträchtliche Schmerzhaftigkeit blieb bestehen. Fieber und sonstige Allgemeinerscheinungen machten sich nicht geltend.

Inzwischen war der Fisch als Petermännchen identifiziert worden.

Am 4. Tage nach der Verletzung kam M. in die Chirurgische Poliklinik nach Wien. Das Endglied des verletzten Fingers erschien livid, die Epidermis war abgehoben. Nach ihrer Abtragung trat ein bläulichrot verfärbtes Corium im Bereiche des ganzen Endgliedes zutage. Der Handrücken war leicht geschwollen, Bewegungen des Fingers waren schmerzhaft, Hyperämisierende Maßnahmen blieben ohne Erfolg, in wenigen Tagen entwickelte sich eine trockene Gangrän des Endgliedes. Das Blutbild ergab vollkommen normale Verhältnisse. Im Harn war kein Eiweiß nachweisbar. Nach 4 Wochen war das Endglied völlig demarkiert. Es erfolgte alsdann Abtragung in der Dermakationslinie, Naht, Heilung per primam.

In der Reihe der Stachelflosser gibt es einige giftige Spezies. Von diesen hält sich das Petermännchen am Meeresgrunde in mäßiger Tiefe im Sand vergraben und lebt vom Raub. Es trägt drei Giftstachel, je einen an den Kiemendeckeln und einen dritten an der Rückenflosse, die errigiert werden können und durch eine Rinne das aus einer unter dem Stachel gelegenen Drüse stammende Gift entleeren. Die Verletzungen sind von den Fischern wegen ihrer Schmerzhaftigkeit sehr gefürchtet. Das Fleisch des Petermännchens ist übrigens genießbar und sogar recht schmackhaft. Die Zahl der auf den Markt kommenden Tiere ist allerdings nicht sehr groß. Infolge marktpolizeilicher Anordnung wird den Tieren vorher die Rückenflosse entfernt, was z.B. in Frankreich ein altes Landesgesetz anordnet.

Vom Petermännchen sollen in europäischen Meeren vier Arten vorkommen. Das in den Hautdrüsen vorhandene Gift ist eingehend untersucht. Je nach der Art der Entleerung enthält es mehr oder weniger Eiweiß, körnige und zellige Bestandteile. Die Reaktion ist meistens neutral oder schwach sauer.

Die Symptome können lokaler oder resorptiver Art sein. Sie verlaufen im wesentlichen wie in unserem Fall geschildert. Durch Infektion können Zellengewebseiterungen mit Geschwürsbildung und ausgedehnten Venenentzündungen entstehen. Enorme Schwellungen werden nicht selten beobachtet. Von resorptiven Erscheinungen stehen Störungen der Atmung im Vordergrund; diese ist oft erschwert. Der Puls ist klein und unregelmäßig, dazu können Angstgefühle, Herzbeklemmung, Erregungserscheinungen, Krämpfe, Delirien oder auch Lähmungserscheinungen auftreten, die in Kollaps übergehen können, endlich Tod. Mitunter stehen auch weniger lebensbedrohende Zustände im Vordergrund, wie Fieber, Kopfschmerzen und sonstige subjektive Beschwerden.

Im Tierversuch erweist sich das Trachinusgift von kurareartiger Wirkung, während das Herz ähnlich wie von Digitalis beeinflusst wird.

Die Wirksamkeit des Giftes, das durch Erhitzen, Alkohol, Äther und Chloroform an Giftigkeit verliert, scheint nicht in allen Jahreszeiten und auch nicht in allen Gegenden die gleich zu sein.


----------



## angeltreff (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

GEH! ZUM! ARZT!

Wie bereits gesagt wurde. Bei der Verhärtung handelt es sich um die genannte "Gewebsreaktion" (Zitate bitte immer mit Quelle!).


----------



## french fish (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Ohje! Aber auf jeden Fall sofort zum Arzt!! Mit Peter is nicht zu spassen...
Drück die daumen das es schnell heilt! Sowas kann man ja keinem wünschen...


----------



## Manuel (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo, |wavey: 

Kenn den Fisch zwar nicht,aber was ich hier gelesen habe....auf zum Arzt und gute Besserung.Nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

sofort zum arzt!nicht das sie dir dann den finger abnehmen müssen!
lg und gute besserung
rob


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Du hättest danach sofort zum Arzt gehen müssen. Nimm es echt nicht auf die leichte Schulter


----------



## Dorschfutzi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben, werde morgen zum Arzt gehen.

Viele Grüße von 

Dorschfutzi


----------



## havkat (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Morgen?

Jetzt!!

Seit wann ist dein Finger taub?

Das Gift zerstört Nerven u. Gewebe!


----------



## Hardi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallooooooooo !!! Dorschfutzi, 
das ist kein Kinkerlitzchen. Es ist mit Folgeschäden und zwar mit Nervenschäden und Geweschäden zu rechnen und zwar nicht nur am Finger oder der betroffenen Hand. Das Gift ist auf einer Eiweisbasis augebaut. Alles stehen und liegen lassen und ab mit der Taxi S O F O R T zum Arzt. Du kannt Jahre lang probleme durch "diesen kleine Zwischenfall" bekommen.
Gruß und gute Besserung Thomas


----------



## Hardi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Es gibt wirklich jede menge Geschichten über das Petermännchen, die meisten sind Horrorgeschichten und ich halte diese nicht für übertrieben. So eine Verletzung ist sehr ernst zu nehmen und es müßten sofort Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen werden. Auf alle Fälle das Angeln sofort abbrechen und direkt zu Arzt. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

ähm, ich glaube heute wäre noch besser !
Ist es Dir nach all den Aussagen, welchen ich nur zustimmen kann, nicht unwohl zumute ?

Ich möchte Dir keine Bange machen, sondern Dich lediglich auffordern schnellstens einen Arzt aufzusuchen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es jemanden, der durch den Stich eines Petermännchens einen Finger verloren hat!

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du glimpflicher davon kommst .. & empfehle Dir nochmals, so schnell wie möglich zum Arzt zu gehen !
Mit dem Gift dieses so schön ausschauenden Fisches ist nicht zu spassen !
Nicht umsonst eines oder DAS giftigste Tier Europas !

basti

p.s.:  http://www.kopfball-online.de/arcflm.phtml?kbsec=arcflm&selFilm=533


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Petermännchen gehören zu den Sachen, vor denen ich in meinen Norwegenurlauben höchsten Respekt habe. Hatte noch keinen am Haken, doch wenn es mal so weit sein sollte, weis ich noch nicht, was dem Teil geschieht, ob er sterben darf oder ob er mit einen vorsichtigen Stoß zurückgeht.
Nur vor Qualen habe ich noch etwas mehr Angst, denn die töten jedes Jahr viel Menschen und dies sehr Schmerzvoll.

Den Satz mit dem Arzt werde ich mir wohl sparen können. Sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Und wenn dein Hausarzt nicht mehr auf hat, dann geh in die Notaufnahme. Und das schnell.
Will nicht der Stinker sein, aber ich verstehe nicht wie man damit 2 Wochen warten kann.  

Gruß Andreas!!! |wavey:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

An der Küste habe ich im Sommer öfters Petermännchen gefangen.
Auch wenn es nicht gerade waidgerecht klingt: haltet das zappelnde Teil am besten mit der Stiefelsohle fest, um den Haken zu lösen.
Will ich den Fisch zurücksetzen, slippe ich ihn mit den Fuß in sein Element zurück. Nehme ich ihn mit, dann fasse ich ihn erst dann an, wenn er wirklich tot ist.

Die Harte Stelle bedeutet eine Abstoßreaktion des Körpers. Das Gewebe zerfällt zu einem Eiterherd. Je nachdem, wie lange das Gift im Körper ist, zersetzt sich eine immer größere Fläche. Im schlimmsten Fall wirft der Körper die befallenen Gliedmaßen ab. Aber bis dahin ist der Patient an einer Sepsis (Blutvergiftung) elendlich verreckt. Die Nervenvergiftung kann zu Atemlähmung führen.

Nicht umsonst wird hier im Board regelmäßig vor diesen Drachenfisch gewarnt.


----------



## albacore (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Aua, aua. Wirklich kein Spaß!

Habe letztes Jahr auch mal ein durchaus kapitales Petermännchen beim MeFo blinkern gefangen (irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch). Und habe da schon ganz schön rumgedoktort, um das Vieh im Dunklen vom Haken zu bekommen, ohne dass es mir einen Stachel in den Handrück jagt. Wenn Du nur den Hakenlöser hast, das Petermännchen nicht anfassen kannst und bis über den Bürzel im Wasser stehst, kann das schon ein Problem sein ...

Gute Besserung

albacore


----------



## Hardi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Geräuchert sollen die Petermännchen ja eine Delikatesse sein. Mein Respekt vor den Viechern ist aber so groß... , daß ich diesen angeblichen Gaumengenuß nie schmecken werde. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## angeltreff (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Nicht nur geräuchert, er schmeckt auch so. Und es ist nicht verkehrt lieber auf den Genuß zu verzichten.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

dass glück hatte ich auch schon geh zum arzt besser ist das


----------



## krauthi (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

junge junge  das ist ja einer der übelsten sorte  habe hier mal einen interessanten link über ihn gefunden

*Giftinformationszentrale Bonn - Petermännchen (Trachinus draco, Tr. vipera)*

*also ich möchte ihm  nicht  im  oder am wasser begenen*

*hoffe das dein arzt  dir helfen konnte und wünsche dir  gute besserung*


*gruß krauthi*


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo Dorschfuzzi! Gibt es Dich noch?
Berichte mal, wie es Dir ergangen ist! Ich hoffe, gelinder, als oben beschrieben.


----------



## Mühle (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, als einem, dem es vor ein paar Jahren im Dänemarkurlaub genauso erging wie Dir. Die ersten Petermännchen, die wir vom Boot aus gefangen haben, hab ich alle - rückblickenderweise völlig lebensmüde - mit bloßer Hand abgehakt. Und wir fingen mindestens auf jede zweite Scholle einen Petermann. Nie ist etwas passiert, da ich immer äußerst vorsichtig zu Werke gegangen bin.
Zur Sicherheit nahm ich mir den einen Tag dann doch einen Gartenhandschuh mit und was passierte? Klar, er stach mit dem Kiemendorn durch den Handschuh. Tat erstmal höllisch weh, ähnlich, wie ein schöner Bienen- oder Wespenstich. Ein Kribbeln wanderte von dem betroffenen Zeigefinger der linken Hand hoch bis zum Ellenbogen. Danach fühlte ich in meinem linken Unterarm nicht mehr viel. Dieser Zustand hielt etwa 2 Stunden an, während derer ich wie paralysiert in unserem Ferienhaus saß und Groen Tuborg trank. Dann war der Spuk vorbei und aus heutiger Sicht muss ich sagen: Mann, was hab ich Schwein gehabt. Dieser glimpfliche Ausgang in meinem Fall ist nur dadurch zu erklären, dass ich nur einen geringen Teil, nämlich den Rest des Giftes injiziert bekommen habe, da das Gilft aus den Stacheln schon bei Druck austritt und somit wohl schon das meiste am Handschuh gelandet war.

Die nächsten habe ich meistens versucht, mit einer langen Arterienklemme vom Haken zu schütteln.

Wie Olaf schon schrieb, schmeckt der Fisch gebraten recht ordentlich, wenn auch naturgemäß nicht viel dran ist. Wem sein Leben lieb ist, der sollte allerdings wohl wirklich besser von diesem Genuss Abstand nehmen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Crotalus (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Das einzige was man gleich nach einem Stich machen kann, ist mit dem betreffenden Körperteil so schnell wie möglich in möglichst heißes (Salz)Wasser. Die schon genannten 45° sind wegen möglicher Verbrennungen so niedrig angegeben. Besser ist heißeres Wasser (aber nicht verbrennen). Das Gift denaturiert nämlich (Eiweiß!) bei hohen Temperaturen und wird damit unwirksam. Dauer mind. 30 min würde ich schätzen.

Bei dir ist aber wohl umgehend ein Artzbesuch angesagt


----------



## Dorschfutzi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo Freunde ich bin wieder vollkommen in Ordnung.
Ich war beim Arzt, der hatte auch keine Ahnung und mußte sich in Bonn
schlau machen. Die sagten man solle den Finger nur beobachten und warten
ob das Gefühl wieder kommt.
So nun ist es wieder da meint auch meine Frau.

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge  Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo, 
das ist wirklich eine unangenehme Angelegenheit - denn ich habe dieses vor 35 Jahren in der Adria (Kornaten) beim Tauchen erlebt. Ein kapitaler "Bursche" hatte mich gestochen. Problem war: unbewohnte Insel, kein Gegengift, Inkubationszeit 2 Std und 25 Seemeilen von der Küste ("Krankenhaus") entfernt- jedoch genügend Fachliteratur an Bord, wo erwähnt wurde das 8 % tödlich ausgehen.
Innerhalb von 3 Minuten war mein Finger wie eine dicke Bockwurst geschwollen - nach 1 1/4 Std bekam ich Probleme mit dem Lesen, danach konnte ich nur noch Silben erfassen - wir haben heisse Kompressen gemacht - da ab 60 Grad das Gift neutralisiert wird - ob all meine Tun geholfen hat kann ich nicht sagen - ich lebe noch - jedoch wünsche ich dieses keinen Angler , 
Noch heute, fühle ich etwas im Finger - da das Gift ausser Lähmungen der Atemwege die bis hin zum Tode führen können u.a. auch ein Gewebezersetzung im Bereich des Stiches macht. Diese innere Gewebevernichtung - ist wie eine Narbe - die ich immer noch - zwar ohne Schmerz - fühle.


----------



## feedex (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Ich bin zwar nicht vom Petermännchen gestochen, allenfalls hin und wieder vom wilden Affen gebissen worden.

Aber diesen Thread habe ich mir aufmerksam durchgelesen und zusätzlich noch Infos aus dem Netz gesammelt. Wenn der nächste Urlaub an der Adria ansteht, werde ich auf jeden Fall gewappnet sein. Ein Bild vom Petermännchen und natürlich der Name in der jeweiligen Landessprache werden dann fester Bestandteil meiner Ausrüstung sein - ebenso wie eine ordentliche Arterienklemme.

Es lohnt sich halt, hier im Board dabei zu sein!


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Ich denke mal der sich nicht am Stachel eines Pertermänchens gestochen hat....sonder an einen Knurrhan........wo warst du denn Fischen ????


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo Reisender,
der Hafer sticht ein schneller als der Knurrhan - aber dafür macht dieser grunzähnliche Geräusche wie ein Schwein. Und kurze schnelle Reisen, Herr Reisender, kann er auch noch durchführen, denn er ist schneller als die Makrele - nur stechen kann er nicht. 
Ruhig Blut #q *lach
und schöne Grüße#h


----------



## sundfisher (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo,

Mit dem Fjæsing ist nicht zu spassen, ich habe mal erlebt wie auf einem Angelkutter der Skipper einem unwissenden Fänger der gerade dabei war den Fisch zu umfassen am Kragen gepackt und ein paar Meter zurückgerissen hat, danach hat er den Fisch mit seinen dicken Stiefeln zertreten hat bis der Pilker wieder "frei" war. Auf die Frage warum er das gemacht hatte antwortete er nur er habe sich und und uns anderen eine frühe Heimfahrt erspart, die Skipper haben die Anweisung bei Verletzungen durch Petermännchen sofort den Hafen anzulaufen und für ärztliche Hilfe zu sorgen.

Ich habe auch in letzter Zeit einige gefangen und mir ist beim Abhaken immer etwas mulmig. Ein guter Trick ist mit einer langstieligen Zange (Rohrzange) den Fisch am Unterkiefer zu halten und mit einer anderen den Haken zu lösen. Doch es ist Vorsicht angesagt, der Fjæsing ist ein sehr agressiver und agiler FIsch der am Haken zappelt wie kein anderer. Falls man doch gestochen wir sollte man die Stelle mit heißem Wasser so heiß wie man es aushalten kann(evtl Tee oder Kaffee) übergiessen, das Gift (Eiweiß) wird dadurch zerstört und der Schaden in Grenzen gehalten, den gang zum Arzt erspart man sich allerdings nicht, in Dänemark sind schon von Todesfällen berichtet worden.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte mal das "Vergnügen" als etwa 10jähriger in Frankreich (Atlantik) in ein Pertermänchen zu treten. Resultat: Unfassbare Schmerzen und ein dickes Bein wie Godzilla. Mein Vater trug mich dann zu den Bademeistern, die mir Kreislaufspritzen verpassten und den Rat gaben, mich viel zu bewegen. War mit dem Bein nur schlecht möglich. 

Wichtig ist aber scheinbar, dass das Blut heftig zirkuliert, so dass das Gift schneller verteilt wird. So haben die Bademeister es erklärt. Also habe ich zur Belustigung der Sippschaft stundenlang mit den Armen gerudert.

Etwa 15 Jahre später hat mich so eine ca. 35 cm lange Kröte, trotz aller Vorsicht, beim Hakenlösen (wieder in Frankreich aber diesmal beim Brandungsangeln) mit dem Kiemenstachel ein wenig am Handballen erwischt. Resultat wie gehabt: Schmerzen bis zum Abwinken, schneller Anruf bei der Lebensabschnittspartnerin, das sie das Gerödel einpacken muss, weil mit so einer "Bauarbeiterpfote" echt nichts mehr zu machen ist.

Seit diesem Tag habe ich in Frankreich noch etliche der absolut leckeren Fische gefangen. Wenn mal wieder einer am Haken hängt, lege ich den Fisch (natürlich fasse ich nur am Endblei und oberhalb der Mundschnüre an) auf ein altes großes Handtuch. Dabei passe ich auf, dass der zappelnde Fisch mich nicht im Gesicht oder den Augen (ich wills mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, was dann los ist) erwischt.

Mit einer langen Zange halte ich das Fisch am Unterkiefer fest, betäube ihn und steche ihn ab. Sofort danach schneide ich auf einem Küchenbrettchen, das ich nur für diese Fälle im Rucksack mitschleppe, den Kopf schräg hinter den Rückenstacheln ab. Diesen nehme ich dann in einer starken Platiktüte für den Hausmüll mit.

Es liest sich zwar so, als ob ich beim Bombenentschärfen und nicht beim Angeln wäre, aber wer mal gestochen wurde, weis warum.


----------



## LAC (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo
noch eine Info: Petermännchen.
Unter den Gifttieren Europas nehmen die Petermännchen eine besondere Stellung ein, denn aufgrund ihrer Lebensweise ereichnen sich sehr viele Unfälle, die sehr ernst verlaufen - auch tödlich.
Verletzungen entstehen durch die Kiemendeckeldornen und die Stacheln der ersten Rückenflosse (die je nach Art 2-7 beträgt) und alle mit Giftdrüsen versehen sind. In unseren Breiten kommen 4 Arten vor. die eine Länge 15-45 cm erreichen
Der Lebensraum der Petermännchen sind Sandböden, wo sie sich eingraben und auf Beute lauern, aber Tiefen bis 150 m - je nach Art - suchen sie auf.
Besonders gefährdet sind Strandwanderer und Schwimmer, denn das Kleine Petermännchen lauert in flachen Zonen und ist auch in Buchten zuhause, wo es nur wimmelt von Touristen - sie schwimmen nicht weg, sondern greifen blitzartig an. Ratschlag: Badeschuhe tragen und schlürfend über Grund durchs Wasser gehen.
Der Taucher, trifft das Petermännchen in etwas tiefernen Zonen an. Auch er ist in Gefahr bei einer Begegnung -kommt er zu nah, ist es schon passiert. Petermännchen greifen schnell und zielstrebig an - ich habe es selbst erlebt. Ratschlag: Beobachte nur die Rückenflosse, wenn sie zu zucken beginnt - sofort den Rückzug nehmen - da dieses den Angriff signalisiert.
Aber auch Angler und Fischer bekommen Kontakt zum Petermännchen, wenn er am Haken oder in den Netzen hängt. Die Methode, den Fisch mit dem Lappen vom Haken zu nehmen ist eine sehr riskante Angelegenheit, denn er kann auch an Land noch "zielstrebig" durch seine schnellen Bewegungen, den Stich setzen - da macht auch kein Lappen halt. Zu erwähnen sei noch, das bei einem toten Tier - die Giftdrüsen noch intakt sind. Es ist Vorsicht geboten!
Ratschlag: Kiemendornen und Rückenstachel entfernen - dann kommt man im Genuss, denn Petermännchen sind ausgezeichnete Speisefische.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen, existiert kein Antitoxin (Gegengift) für die Behandlung von Petermännchen Verletzungen. Das soll nicht heißen, das man den Arzt nicht sofort aufsuchen soll, denn eine Gefahr des Wundstarrkrampfes (Tetanus) besteht und ein Arzt wird - so sollte er es können - die richtige Behandlung durchführen. Vor Ort jedoch kann
man die Wunde mit Seewasser auswaschen, eine Menge an Giftstoff kann dadurch beseitigen wrden. desweiteren sind erfoglsversprechend, heiße Kompressen sowie eine Beträufelung der Wunde mit heißem Wasser, da die Giftstoffe bei Temepeaturen zwischen 50 und 70 Grad C, ihre Wirkung verlieren. Gegen die unerträglichen Schmerzen helfen starke Pharmaka (Morphinsulfat) und für den Allgemeinzustand zu bessern, ist Antihistaminica und Analgetica geeignet.
Was für ein "Zauberwasser" man mir - einen Tag später - im Hinterteil verabreicht hat, kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls hatte ich dann zwei Schmerzstellen - eine im Finger vom Petermännchen und eine im Hinterteil vom Arzt - die war fürn A.... 
Gruss


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

gibts die auch bei uns in der ostsee am strand so das man beim baden drauflatschen könnte ?


----------



## Gunnar (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Gibt es auch in der Ostsee, aber meines Wissens nur in Dänemark ab Kattegat.
Ich hab noch nie gehört, daß jemand in der Ostsee in Deutschland auf ein Petermännchen getreten ist. In Dänemark nördlich von Seeland kommt es schon vor.

Gunnar


----------



## Ralf-H (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Moin,
ich hab´vor einigen Jahren in Puttgarden von der Mole und vom Kutter beim Pilken je ein kleineres Exemplar gefangen - nix passiert. Also gibt es sie auch in unseren Breiten.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Andreas 25 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Petermännchen kommen von Senegal bis Norwegen vor. Teilweise sogar im Mittelmeer.
Also auch bei uns, denn die werden ja keinen großen Bogen um D machen.
Die Gefahr rein zu treten dürfte im Frühjahr bis Sommer am gefährlichsten sein.
Denn in der Laichzeit gräbt er sich wohl im flacheren Gewässer im Sand ein.
Zumindest steht das überall so, habe den Fisch noch nicht verfolgt. 

Gruß Andreas!!!|wavey:


----------



## chippog (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

in manchen sommern ist das petermännchen an der westschwedischen küste die reinste plage. ich habe mit eigenen augen ein stück gartenschlauch gesehen, das auf einem kutter zum abschlagen der petermännchen vom haken benutzt wird. es war kaum möglich, durch den zirka vierzig zentimeter langen schlauch zu kucken, weil innen drin alles mit petermännchenstacheln voll war... ungelogen! ich versuche lieber, den fisch so gut wie möglich zu handhaben, als ihn panisch los zu werden, ganz einfach weil ich glaube, dass das sicherer ist. meine methode ist schon mehrfach angeklungen und wie folgt: mit einer langen zange dem petermännchen ins maul fassen, während er am haken baumelt. das ist der schwierigste augenblich und vielleicht auch etwas leichter, wenn er liegt(?). danach dem fisch eine mit einem totschläger passender art auf den kopf, mit der schere(!!!) ein kehlschnitt, dann beide kiemendeckel und die erste rückenflosse abtrennen!!! nun kann der fisch in ruhe filetiert werden. sicherheitshalber halte ich ihn auch dabei mit der zange fest. die filets sind eine absolute delikatesse. sie sind mit denen einer seezunge vergleichbar! hier in schweden heisst es immer fünfundfünfzig grad, wahrscheinlich, weil das gerade die temperatur ist, die an einer einzelnen körperstelle so gerade eben noch ertragbar ist. selber habe ich schon in neunundvierzig grad ganzkörpergebadet, was ein grenzwert für diese tätigkeit zu sein schein. so ab sechzig geht dann wohl zu viel körpereigenes eiweis kaputt. in der regel lassen sich petermännchenstiche noch nach jahren durch steiferes gewebe um die einstichstelle feststellen. auf lanzarote hatte ich übrigens mal einen altlantischen eidechsenfisch an der angel, der einem petermännchen nicht nur ähnlich sieht, sonder auch mit ihm verwandt ist. nur giftstacheln hatte der gar nicht. wie auch immer, prägt euch das aussehen eines petermännchen und dessen verwandte mit stacheln genaustens ein und handelt dann dementsprechend besonnen. c. hippog


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hallo,
und noch eine Info!
Bevorzugter Lebensraum der Petermännchen sind Sand- und Schlammböden, wo sie bewegungslos und eingeraben auf Beute lauern. Sie sind in alle Tiefenzonen bis 150 und mehr Meter - je nach Art - anzutreffen. Das Kleine Petermännchen hält sich in Flachwasserzonen auf. Verbreitungsgebiet ist der Nordostatlantik von Senegal bis Schottland /Norwegen. Im Mittelmeer ist es nicht Zuhause.
Die grösste Art_ Trachinus araneus _ist auch ein Flachwasserbewohner und ist im Mittelmeer auf Geröllboden und Seegrasfeldern anzutreffen.
Das Gewöhnliche Petermännchen _Trachinus draco _ist in den nördlichen Breiten (von Marokko bis Norwegen) vertreten und hält sich im Flachwasser von 1-2 Meter auf sandigen Böden auf. Es ist auch im Mittelmeer vertreten und sogar an der amerikanischen Ostküste.
Das vierte Petermännchen ist das Strahlenpetermännchen und ist in den Tiefen ab 10 Meter im Mittelmeer (südlich bis Senegal) anzutreffen.

Die vier genannten Petermännchen haben nicht ihr Zuhause in der Ostsee, da jedoch Meldungen bekannt sind, müssen sie als Irrgäste angesehen werden, so wie der Blauhai auch in der Nordsee vorkommt. 
Grüsse


----------



## buddy01 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein weilchen her, aber ich denke, daß man hierzu nie genug "Erfahrungsberichte" haben kann. Ich war vergangenes Wochenende in Kroatien auf der Insel Cres. U.a. natürlich auch fleißig angeln. Petermännchen sind mir sehr gut bekannt und bin auch entsprechend vorsichtig. Dennoch hat es eines der vielen kleinen Biester die ich gefangen habe geschafft mich am Finger zu pieksen. Der Schmerz war sofort da. Ich hab mich dummerweise vorher nie informiert, was die Gegenmaßnahmen sind, da ich nie dachte, aufgrund meiner Vorsichtigkeit im Umgang mit den Petermännchen überhaupt gestochen werden zu können  Auf jeden Fall hab ich in der selben Sekunde begonnen die Einstichstelle auszusaugen. Ich hab zeimlich viel Blut rausbekommen - bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das sehr Klug war das Gift in den Mund zu saugen  Der Finger wurde auch blau aber nach ca. 20 Minuten schon hat der Schmerz nachgelassen. Danach war der Finger noch für ca. 1-2 Tage leicht taub.

Offenbar habe ich so wie es aussieht riesiges Glück gehabt, daß mir nicht mehr passiert ist, wenn ich mir die Beiträge in diesem Thread so durchlese.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*



buddy01 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein weilchen her, aber ich denke, daß man hierzu nie genug "Erfahrungsberichte" haben kann. Ich war vergangenes Wochenende in Kroatien auf der Insel Cres. U.a. natürlich auch fleißig angeln. Petermännchen sind mir sehr gut bekannt und bin auch entsprechend vorsichtig. Dennoch hat es eines der vielen kleinen Biester die ich gefangen habe geschafft mich am Finger zu pieksen. Der Schmerz war sofort da. Ich hab mich dummerweise vorher nie informiert, was die Gegenmaßnahmen sind, da ich nie dachte, aufgrund meiner Vorsichtigkeit im Umgang mit den Petermännchen überhaupt gestochen werden zu können  *Auf jeden Fall hab ich in der selben Sekunde begonnen die Einstichstelle auszusaugen. Ich hab zeimlich viel Blut rausbekommen -* bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das sehr Klug war das Gift in den Mund zu saugen  Der Finger wurde auch blau aber nach ca. 20 Minuten schon hat der Schmerz nachgelassen. Danach war der Finger noch für ca. 1-2 Tage leicht taub.
> 
> Offenbar habe ich so wie es aussieht riesiges Glück gehabt, daß mir nicht mehr passiert ist, wenn ich mir die Beiträge in diesem Thread so durchlese.


 


Ich habe schon eine ganze Reihe Stiche dieser Tiere hinter
mir.
Habe in jedem Fall so gehandelt wie du,und spätestens nach einigen Stunden waren die Beschwerden verschwunden.
Aber wie es aussehen würde,wenn eine Verletzung im Mund-
raum besteht,das weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

servus!

das ist mir in den kornaten auch passiert, der kiemenstachel hat mich am finger erwischt.
das gift ist auf eiweißbasis und kann durch hitze zersetzt werden.
da ich gerade kein heisses wasser an board hatte, hielt ich mir das feuerzeug an die einstichstelle solange wie ich es aushielt und wiederholte dies noch ca. 15 min immer wieder.
danach hatte ich noch einen tag ein pochen im finger, aber keine sichtbaren veränderungen neben der einstichstelle.
glück gehabt, denn der nächste hafen wäre einige stunden fahrt entfernt gewesen....

lg rob


----------



## bafoangler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Als alter Bienenallergiker hab ich immer so ein Teil mit bei:

http://www.google.de/search?um=1&hl...ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&tab=if

Denke das hilft auch in anderen Fällen, denn was mal raus ist aus der Wunde das kann schon nicht mehr wirken. 
Gibt bestimmt auch Gifte die oral eingenommen unangenehm werden, auch wenn man verucht sie wieder auszuspucken....


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Auch wenn es Gott sei Dank nicht sooo häufig passiert, kann man nicht oft genug vor der Gefahr warnen!

Es kann einem an Nord- und Ostsee mittlerweile auch regelmäßig und öfter als früher passieren - Erderwärmung sei Dank ?! - aber JEDER, der am Mittelmeer angelt, sollte sich den Fisch mal in Ruhe ansehen, einprägen & in der Lage sein, ihn früh genug bestimmen zu können!

Gerade wer weit draußen auf dem Meer ist und evtl. auch noch alleine angelt, der sollte *diesen Fisch KENNEN*, um auch richtig reagieren zu können, *WENN* er mal beißt!!!

Zudem sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht eine Art "erste-Hilfe-Kit" zusammenstellt, falls es doch mal zu einem ungewollten Kontakt mit dem Gift des Petermännchen´s kommt.(ein normales Erste-Hilfe-Kit sollte ohnehin jeder in greifbarer Nähe dabei haben!).

*Nach all´ meinen Recherchen scheint ein sofortiges Erhitzen der Einstichstelle die Wirkung des Giftes am besten zu neutralisieren bzw. massiv abzuschwächen.*

Also könnte schon eine *einfache Thermoskanne mit richtig heißem Wasser* geeignet sein, um schlimmere Folgen zu vermeiden - und diesen "Aufwand" sollte man als Meeresangler schon betreiben, um sich zu schützen!

Auch wenn viele (gerade hier im Board) sagen, das Fischkunde & Fischbestimmung nur ein lästiges Relikt sind und niemand die Pflicht-Fischereiprüfung wirklich "braucht" (außer den Verbänden zum Geldverdienen), so zeigt sich doch bei *DIESEM Fisch* sehr deutlich die Wichtigkeit der Fischkunde für den Angler selbst!!!

Ich kann nur jedem Meeresangler raten, sich diesen Fisch mal anzusehen & gut zu merken, weil es sonst wirklich gefährlich werden kann!

Petri!

Ernie


PS:

...die Biester sollen sogar toll schmecken - aber das würde ich schon nicht herausfinden wollen, da auch bei der Zubereitung noch ein Stich erfolgen kann, bzw. eine kleine Wunde ausreicht, um eine schmerzhafte Bekanntschaft zu machen!

Ganz ehrlich - hängt ein Petermännchen an meinem Haken, dann wandert es schnellstmöglich - zur Not auch durch "kappen" des Vorfach´s - direkt wieder ins Wasser!

Hier eine kleine Hilfe:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://forum.angelsport.de/pics/faq2/Petermaennchen.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php%3Fthreadid%3D3562&usg=__SeKZ58xydrnnxonz5XCEdoffxhg=&h=400&w=800&sz=51&hl=de&start=0&zoom=0&tbnid=koNOoRUEcKG4hM:&tbnh=72&tbnw=143&ei=6KgJTvGRGMXGswbHn8HSDg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpeterm%25C3%25A4nnchen%26hl%3Dde%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D572%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=339&vpy=225&dur=3701&hovh=72&hovw=143&tx=97&ty=29&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:
http://img827.*ih.us/img827/1993/1002085.png
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Und hier ist noch eine Karte mit seinem Verbreitungsgebiet (Quelle: www.Fishbase.org ), je dunkler desto häufiger.
Also gibt es das Petermännchen auch bis tief in die ausgesüssten Teile des bottnischen Meerbusens, wenn auch selten.
Im Kattegat können die Biester manchmal echt zur Plage werden, schon vor 28 Jahren haben mein Bruder und ich Fjaesinger/Petermännchen auf der Mole von Vesterö (auf Laesö) in rauhen Mengen und in Grössen bis 38 cm gefangen...und sie waren nicht wählerisch. Sei es langsam geführte kleine Blinker, sei es Fischfetzen, sei es Wattwürmer, spätestens jeder 2. Biss war einer von den stachligen Gesellen.
Da ich damals schon wusste, dass die Biester gefährlich sind, hatten wir auf der Mole immer ein Küchenbrett und eine Fleischgabel dabei: Petermännchen rausgehoben und aufs Brett, mit Fleischgabel "festgenagelt", hinter dem Kopf/dem Stachel abgeschnitten, den Haken mit Arterienklemme gelöst und den Kopf mit Stachel ins Hafenbecken entsorgt 
Man kann nicht vorsichtig genug sein aber *richtig lecker* sind die Kerlchen schon...auch wenn man einige braucht, um satt zu werden :q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## buddy01 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit dem Drachenkopf "Bekanntschaft" gemacht? Ich habe erst einen kleinen gefangen - und bin mit ihm genauso heikel umgegangen wie mit den Petermännchen. Das Gift soll aber nicht ganz so schlimm sein, und das mit dem heißen Wasser soll genauso funktionieren, da das Gift auf der selben Basis ist. 

Übrigens Petermännchen sind wirklich lecker! Ich gehe mit ihnen üblicherweise so um, daß ich sie zuerst sanft auf einem Brett ablege (da bleiben sie meistens kurz ruhig liegen) packe sie mit einer langen Arterienklemme seitlich im Maul und schneide Ihnen mit einem langen scharfen Filetiermesser gleich den Kopf mitsamt der giftigen Rückenflosse ab.   Mit einer zweiten Zange dann den Haken lösen. Das geht Ruck-Zuck und machte bisher noch nie Probleme. Diesen Urlaub hatte ich leider aus Platzgründen nur eine normale Zange mit, wodurch das Hakenlösen trotz der Vorsicht zu meiner Falle wurde.


----------



## astacus (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Ich habe auch schon meine Erfahrung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84890&highlight=peterm%E4nchen


Ich meine ich habe gelesen, dass der Stachel wie ein Ventil funktioniert. Kommt Widerstand, kommt Gift. Ich hatte meinen schon richtig in der Mangel bevor er mich gestochen hat. Denke das Gift was schon abgefeuert.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Antitrax (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bin vom Petermännchen gestochen worden*

Bin auch vor einigen Jahren beim Angeln im Kattegat zwei mal vom selben Fisch hintereinander in die Hand gestochen worden.

Ich kannte leider den Fisch bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, so dass ich nicht aufgepasst habe und auch nach den Stichen nicht zum Arzt gefahren bin.

War ziemlich schmerzvoll und die Hand hat noch zwei Wochen später weh getan.

Einem jungen Angler dem ich die Geschichte erzählt habe, berichtete, dass einer seiner Klassenkameraden seinen Großvater nach einem Petermännchenstich verloren hat


----------

